# Devils Lake Report 11/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With deer & waterfowl hunting still in progress, few anglers have been making 
it out. Those making it out are continuing to report good walleye and pike 
fishing. The best spots continue to be the bridges, deeper rocky areas, and 
rocky shorelines. Try jigging the bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile, Hwy 57, and 
Hwy 20. Or, the points of 5 Crows, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Rocky Point, and 
the old marina at Grahams Island. Other spots producing some fish have been 
the Storm Sewer area, Bud Bay, & Doc Hagens. Perch and white bass fishing 
remain slow, but very few anglers have been targeting these species.

DEER HUNTERS: Once again Ed's will be having it's annual whitetail deer 
contests. The heaviest buck winner will receive a CVA Black Powder gun kit 
that includes most everything to get started except the powder. The heaviest 
doe winner will win a Vacuum sealer machine.


----------

